# Gluten free



## Bfriedman1017 (Jan 23, 2016)

What's everyone thoughts on gluten free? Was thinking of picking up gluten free protein bars?


----------



## Riles (Jan 24, 2016)

It will do you no good at all unless you cut it out of your life completely and then it depends on your bodies overall reaction to gluten, I can feel a slight difference but its not worth the hassle of a 100% gluten free lifestyle, give it a whirl, you will never know until you cut it out 100% but it's a pain in the ass if you don't suffer from gluten intolerance


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 24, 2016)

Unless you have celiac disease or non-celiac gluten sensitivity I wouldn't see the point.

Gluten free is a fad for most. The corporations packaging and marketing products to us know that people jump on the latest craze bandwagons by the millions and they take full advantage it.

For the people who do have celiac disease or non-celiac gluten sensitivity gluten free is a way of life.
It's these people who need gluten free products. No one else does.

That is my opinion and there are those that will argue that gluten free is healthier than a diet including wheat but I've yet to see irrefutable scientific proof.

If you think you have celiac or a gluten sensitivity issue I suggest consulting your physician.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 24, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluten-free_diet#Rationale_behind_adoption_of_the_diet


----------



## Mish (Jan 24, 2016)

I've got celiac disease 
And allergic to a lot of other foods and preservatives 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

